# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Articulos nuevos para la tienda

## repente

Bueno, pues he pensado que si los encontrais, estaria bien tenerlos en stock en la tienda por ejemplo la cajetilla de metal para las cartas, esa que utiliza rene lavand que cubre la cara, el reverso y un canto largo de la baraja, que aparte de quedar elegante evita que se queden convadas al llevarlas por ahi.

Otra sugerencia es tener en stock el resto de modelos del fabricante de bicycle (Las Maverick, hoyle y sobre todo las bee, rollo casino)

Ah, y ya no teneis el kit de bicycle que venian unas pocas de cara blanca, algunas de cara doble, o con doble reverso?

Bueno, que opinais, seria factible?

----------


## ignoto

Me apunto al protector de barajas.
El de luxe play set lo compré en tiendamagia.
Las Bee... tengo unas cuantas barajas en casa. Van bien para las faros y desconciertan en los dobles o las dadas en segunda pero no acaban de cuajar en el círculo. No sé yo...

Lo que estaría bien es disponer de bibycle de dorso negro, verde o violeta.

Tampoco sobrarían barajas de cartas iguales (cortas y normales) pero no sé si tendrían mucha demanda.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Un voto mas por protectores de cartas, y por barajas con reverso negro y verde.
A lo de barajas cortas, hay de bicycle?? Yo sólo he visto de fournier...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> A lo de barajas cortas, hay de bicycle?? Yo sólo he visto de fournier...



Si, tambien las hay de bicycle, aunque de la que mas he oido hablar yo de esta marca ha sido sobre la baraja biselada.


Respecto a tener barajas bicycles con distinto color de dorso a mi tambien me gustaria.

----------


## eidanyoson

Me apunto a las bycicle de dorsos "raros" y al preservativo de la baraja. Quiero decir que un estuchito estaría muuuy bien  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

Tal vez también estaría bien el poder disponer de alguna varita gag, además de la que se rompe, como la que salta, la que muge, la que se dobla, la que dá calambre, la que explota al caer al suelo...

----------


## repente

A mi lo que me parece más urgente seria la media-caja metalica, ya que a mi me a pasado que me bajaba por ahi la baraja metida en el abrigo y debe ser por la humedad pero se me quedaban convadas hacia adentro, como hundidas un poco por el centro pero bien por los bordes y para manejarlas estan como mas duras, y por no llevarlas en el tipico forro de paquete de tabaco.... creo que es una buena ieda, yo por lo menos si es a un precio modico, me compraria al menos uno.

----------


## repente

Mariano, que te parece idea de importar los salvabarajas? Seria posible?

----------


## mago al

otro voto por los protectores de baraja. Siempre he pensado que es lo segundo que tiene que tener un mago (después de la baraja, claro)

----------


## MrKhaki

Otro voto al salvabarajas  :Smile1:  Por cierto, hay por ahi un antiderrapante sólido, que es muy similar a una goma de borrar, y quien lo ha probado me habla maravillas de él... vamos, palabras textuales: "ha sido la mejor compra que he hecho en el 2004 en magia"  8-) 

Ah!!!.. y el Assortment Deluxe Deck!!!! queremos que esté en lista de nuevo... que algunos cuando fuimos a hacer el pedido en febrero ya había volado :-( 

¡¡Nos vemos!!.. si no desaparecemos

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola a tod@s

Me pondré en marcha para poder traer estos artículos en cuanto pueda: Estuche metalico para cajas, baraja surtida, y varitas gag. Muchas gracias a todos por comentar que es lo que les gustaría que traigamos. Un abrazo

----------


## Mariano Sosa

he conseguido sólo unos pocos estuches por ahora la verdad. Lo que voy a hacer es lo siguiente. A los que han pedido el estuche de metal en este hilo, que me lo hagan saber por mensaje privado que os lo agregaré de regalo en vuestro próximo pedido en la tienda. Hasta que se me agoten por orden de mensaje privado , creo que sólo tengo 6  :Smile1:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> he conseguido sólo unos pocos estuches por ahora la verdad. Lo que voy a hacer es lo siguiente. A los que han pedido el estuche de metal en este hilo, que me lo hagan saber por mensaje privado que os lo agregaré de regalo en vuestro próximo pedido en la tienda. Hasta que se me agoten por orden de mensaje privado , creo que sólo tengo 6


Ya tengo el mio!!!  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Felipe

Mariano, tampoco estaría mal unos estuches de cuero para colgar del cinturón, sobre todo ahora que se acerca el verano y escasean los bolsillos donde llevar un estuche metálico.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Hay algun video para ver uno de los nuevos articulos de la web, baraja descartable??

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Dani

No tenemos un vídeo pero la verdad que está muy bien este juego.  :Smile1:  A ver si alguién lo compra y se anima a enviarme un vídeo jeje

----------


## Ransen

uhmm  :117: D lego tarde... tb estaria interesado en un protector de metal y sobre todo en barajas tiger y dorso verde. Se de muchisima gente que quiere comprar pero nadie se atreve con un pedido al extrangero. 

Saludos.

----------


## repente

Ya tengo el salvabarajas y la verdad que esta de lujo, el material excelente (muy buen acabado) el grosor ideal (ademas es durito, que en eso consiste, que no permita la deformacion de las cartas) y la forma minimalista perfecta, un 10 ;-)

----------


## Marco Antonio

a ver si nos hacemos con alguno...
abrazos

----------


## Ella

chicos, seguro que conoces el juego de la bola que se convierte en cubo,no? la de esponja..pues me he enterado hoy que tambien se vende pero con forma de estrella. lo conociais?

----------


## neo21

ella donde lo has visto? a mi me encanta el video que tengo de la rutina de la bolita a cubilete :D

----------


## Ella

me lo ha contado un chico que es de la sei de..mm, valladolid, jaja, no me acuerdo!!, nooo, jajajaj

----------


## neo21

gracias preciosa, el del cubilete a bola lo acabo de ver en tiendamagia, voy a tener que ahorrar para pedir unas cuantas cosillas, gracias cielo

----------


## Ella

> gracias preciosa, el del cubilete a bola lo acabo de ver en tiendamagia, voy a tener que ahorrar para pedir unas cuantas cosillas, gracias cielo


pero tu haces bolas?? :shock:

----------


## neo21

pues me compre el de los conejitos de esponjas y 2 juegos de bolas, y estoy empezando, pero por ahora poca cosa, a ver si encuentro algun video o algo, o alguna buena profesora  :roll:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Al principio a mi no me atraian muchos los cubiletes pues no se, siempre solia ver las mismas rutinas variantes, y no me gustaban demasiado, pero tras ver la rutina de tommy wonder quede maravillado y me ha empezado a picar el gusanillo (me refiero al de la curiosodad    :Wink:  ) y lo mas seguro que mas adelante me compre cubiletes para ir practicando.

----------


## Mecachis

Ella en El Civ de Valladolid Dió una conferencia David Ginn que hace magia para niños  ha escrito varios libros, y efectivamente presento la bola a estrella, bola a mano y el que más gusto fue el de la bola a conejo
Saludos

----------


## Ella

gracias mecachis  :Smile1:  , creo que el conejito lo he visto en madrid, pero no sabia que consistia en una bola que se convertia en conejito...pensaba que era un conejito que se metia sutilmente en la mano o lo que sea, jejejej
besos

----------


## eidanyoson

Siemrep impactas cuando los conejitos pequeños desaparecen y aparece una gran bola de esponja. Y sin saber como esta se transforma en un supermegaconejo. Tiene más años que mi abuela, pero siempre lo hago y siempre impacta. Lo bueno da igual cuanto tiempo tenga jeje.

----------


## ignoto

Después de algunos ensayos y de probarla ante los compañeros del CIVAC, me he atrevido a presentar la baraja descartable.
Para un agua y aceite, saco el mazo, me aparto las cartas de top y... ¡Arrugo el resto del mazo!
To er mundo ar suelo.
Ezto e la leshe.

Hubo quien me preguntó por lo de la "desaparición de la baraja" sin haberse enterado de la rutina de cartas  :roll: .
Debo ser un pésimo cartomago cuando a la gente le gustan mas otras cosas que mis rutinas de cartas.
El otro día, en una boda, me pasó algo parecido. Todo el mundo disfrutaba con el anillo viajero pero no les impresionaba nada el "triunfo perfecto".
¿Será que la cartomagia no es lo mio?

----------


## Felipe

> Después de algunos ensayos y de probarla ante los compañeros del CIVAC, me he atrevido a presentar la baraja descartable.
> Para un agua y aceite, saco el mazo, me aparto las cartas de top y... ¡Arrugo el resto del mazo!
> To er mundo ar suelo.
> Ezto e la leshe.
> 
> Hubo quien me preguntó por lo de la "desaparición de la baraja" sin haberse enterado de la rutina de cartas  :roll: .


Creo que la baraja descartable es impactante porque nadie se espera lo que va a pasar, pero corres el peligro de que ocurra lo que te ha sucedido a tí. No te atormentes, que no es culpa tuya, seguro que eres buen cartomago, pero la gente es así, se queda con lo que más les ha sorprendido porque no se lo esperaban.

Yo lo he hecho igual que tú pero estoy pensando si dejar el mazo a un lado con 2 cartas más encima durante toda la rutina y al final (cuando ya se han acostumbrado a verlo) coger esas dos cartas con el resto de las que he usado en la rutina y arrugar entonces la baraja. Pero no sé si tanto tiempo el mazo a la vista llamará la atención, porque siempre hay alguno que mira para donde no debe. Aunque la rutina está precisamente para actuar como misdirection. Creo que hacerlo al principio tiene la ventaja de que no corres el riesgo que alguien te arruine el efecto.

----------


## Shobchak

Estaria bien poder conseguir barajas bee ,ademas de bicycle en dorsos verde y negros como ya se ha dicho,aunque entiendo que en el caso de la bee no tendran tanta demanda

----------

